# معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب



## Coptic Princess (30 أغسطس 2007)

*معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*Photo taken in Kentucky*​ 





​ 
Cara Winship sent this out. It is called: God's hands. ​ 
I took this picture on Hwy 30, traveling to London, KY. It has given me 
strength in times of trouble. I feel I should share it with the rest of 
the world. I hope it is an inspiration to you. It just goes to show what 
we already know.... We have a God and he's watching over us.​ 
I e-mailed t his picture to News Chanel 36. I was contacted by
Meteorologist John James. He said that this picture of the sky is 
showing up in all states, and around the world. He wanted to know where 
I was from and where I took it. He saw a similar picture taken in Texas. 
He said this is amazing to him! ​ 
ليتمجد اسمك دايما يا رب​


----------



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*Re: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

shokran 3ala el redood fe el mawdoo3
GBU ALLLLL  
:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## lousa188114 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

كوبتك برنسسس متزعليش  
صورة جميلة وشديدة قوي من روعتها 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Princess (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



lousa188114 قال:


> كوبتك برنسسس متزعليش
> صورة جميلة وشديدة قوي من روعتها
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وربنا يباركك


 

الرب يباركك اختي الحبيبه​ 
احب اشكرك كتير علي الرد الجميل ده..الرب يبارك خدمتك و حيلتك دايما ​ 
سلام المسيح ملك السلام يكون معك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*+*

مواضيعك رائعه بشكل عام Coptic_Princess  

ربنا يباركك .. و تاكدي أن فيه ناس بتقرا الموضوع و بتعجب به كثيراً لكن بتخجل من الرد أو أنها لا تجد الكلمات التى تعبر عن إعجابهم بالموضوع  

تحياتي لك


----------



## Coptic Princess (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> مواضيعك رائعه بشكل عام Coptic_Princess
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح استاذي الحبيب

الرب يباركك..انا اضعف انسانه..انا باخد بركه كبيره لا استحقها بنشر المواضيع ديه و بمرور حضراتكم

 الرب يبارك حياتك استاذي الكبير..و شكرا مره تانيه علي مرورك و ردك الجميل..اخدنا بركه​


----------



## touta (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

فعلا صورة جميلة اوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*بجد صوره جميله اوي 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## فادية (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

صورة جميله جدا 
شكرا عزيزتي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dolla_87 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

الموضوع جميل أوى :big35: ياcoptic


----------



## monlove (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

الصورة في منتهي الجمال 
وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

صورة جميلة يا برنسيس 

الف شكرا 

ولكن ليا تحفظات علي الصورة انها غير حقيقة د

الرب معكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

صوره رائعه يا كوبتك برنسيس ...........ميرسى ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Coptic Princess (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



Coptic Man قال:


> صورة جميلة يا برنسيس
> 
> الف شكرا
> 
> ...


 

salam el masee7 ostazy el 7abeb,

shokran 3ala merorak we el rab yebarkak..bas please explain..el soora deya adeema awy law la7ezt laken leh bet2ool en leek ta7afoozat en el soora gher sa7ee7a..ya reet te3arfena we tenawarna kolena. el rab yebarkak dayman

salam el masee7 malek el salam le kol awlad el salam​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> salam el masee7 ostazy el 7abeb,​
> 
> shokran 3ala merorak we el rab yebarkak..bas please explain..el soora deya adeema awy law la7ezt laken leh bet2ool en leek ta7afoozat en el soora gher sa7ee7a..ya reet te3arfena we tenawarna kolena. el rab yebarkak dayman​
> 
> salam el masee7 malek el salam le kol awlad el salam​


 
اولا : اتمني مش اكون سببتلك مضايقة بتحفظاتي علي الصورة

ثانيا : الاسباب اللي دفعتني الي رفض الصورة او اعتباراها غير حقيقية كتيرة 

1- ربنا ملهوش ايد علشان تظهر علي السحاب ده نور من نور 

2- ما سبب ظهور ايد الرب علي السحاب وما الدافع الي ذلك خصوصا انها تعد الظاهرة الاولي من نوعها دائما تظهر السيدة العذراء او القديسين في اي مكان من العالم اذا كيف تظهر ايد الرب في هذا المكان من العالم ولماذا لم يظهر كاملا 

3- ظهور اليد بشكل مبتور لماذا ؟ لماذا لم يظهر وجه السيد المسيح او صليب كامل بشكل نوراني 

4- الشياطين ممكن تعمل كدا واكثر من كدا علشان كدا السيد المسيح امرنا ان نختبر الامور اللي تعدي علينا في حياتنا بالروح ولازم نشك في كل حاجة الي ان تثبت العكس مثلما يحدث في ظهورات السيدة العذراء علي الرغم من المعجزات والالاف المؤلفة التي رائتها وحدثت معها معجزات قامت الكنيسة بارسال لجنة تقصي حقائق ومعرفة مدي صدق الظهورات

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Princess (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



Coptic Man قال:


> اولا : اتمني مش اكون سببتلك مضايقة بتحفظاتي علي الصورة
> 
> ثانيا : الاسباب اللي دفعتني الي رفض الصورة او اعتباراها غير حقيقية كتيرة
> 
> ...



salam el masee7 ostazy el 7abe el rab yebarek 7ayatk dayman we a7eb ashokrak 3ala el rad beta3ak, el rab yebarkak ana la youmken adaye2 men kalam 7adretak la2enena ekhwat fe el masee7 we kolena gasad wa7ed fe el masee7, a7eb ashkor tawad3ak fe el rad 3alya el rad..yemken kalamak fe3lan sa7 bas ana leya shewyet mola7zat:
 1- ربنا ملهوش ايد علشان تظهر علي السحاب ده نور من نور >>leh howa mosh rabena khala2 adam 3ala sortoh??????
- ما سبب ظهور ايد الرب علي السحاب وما الدافع الي ذلك خصوصا انها تعد الظاهرة الاولي من نوعها دائما تظهر السيدة العذراء او القديسين في اي مكان من العالم اذا كيف تظهر ايد الرب في هذا المكان من العالم ولماذا لم يظهر كاملا>>el 3adra leeha zohoorat keteera fe belad el 3alam we le7ad delwa'ty mane3rafsh leh heya zaharet we ta7t zeroof eah fe zehoorat ketera leeha..e7na 3arfeen en el 3adra zaharet fe masr le ta3zeyet el aqbat 3ala salebehom laken heya kaman zaharet fe belad orobeya keteera zay italia we brazil we belad tanya mafeehash ay etehad le masee7yeen we ha kaza ..e7na mane3rafsh el soora deya elly zaharet fe el sa7ab 3ala shakl eed we betefta7 el sama leh wala ta7t ay zeroof  laken eah el dafe3 elly yemna3 keda??????!!! 

الشياطين ممكن تعمل كدا واكثر من كدا >> ana ma3ak fe deya we en momken el shytan yezehar leena 3ala shakl malak law 3awez 3alashan yedelan..laken ya Coptic man eah el fekra elly 3awez yesbeteha belsoora deya ..deya 7ata el soora betsabe7 be magd el rab..hal el shytan beykoon 3awez yesbet we yebayen 7aga howa bey7awel be kol gabarotoh we aswetoh enoh yekhabeeha we yeb3ed el nas 3anha

argo en 7adretak matez3alsh men kalamy wala yeday2ak ostazy el 7abeb..ana telmeztak

el rab yebarkak dayman :new5::new5::new5:  ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*+*


فليسمح لي الاخ الحبيب كوبتك .. و لتسمح لي أختي Coptic_Princess بهذه المداخلة .. 

رداً على كلام الاخ الحبيب كوبتك .. قالت الاخت Coptic_Princess  :


*ليه هو مش ربنا خلق آدم على صورته ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> :
> 
> 1- ربنا ملهوش ايد علشان تظهر علي السحاب ده نور من نور >>leh howa mosh rabena khala2 adam 3ala sortoh??????​


 


من قال لك أختي ان الله خلق آدم على صورته و مثاله تُعنى أن الله تبارك إسمه له يد و قدم و أعين مثل الإنسان ؟!!! حاشا .. الله خلق آدم على صورته و مثاله فى القداسة و الخلود و المحبة و العقل و لكن بصورة نسبية ... و لكن الله عاقل و أبدى أزلي و محبته كامله جامعه لا محدوده .. لا يوجد فيه تغيير أو ظل دوران .. فكيف أختي العزيزه و أنت فتاة مسيحية تظني أن الله له يد كالبشر ؟؟!!!! 


و فى الرد الثاني قالت الاخت العزيزة Coptic_Princess :

*العدرا ليها ظهورات كتير فى بلاد العالم ، و لحد دلوقتي ما نعرفش ليه هى ظهرت و تحت ظروف أيه فيه ظهورات كتير ليها .... إحنا عارفين أن العدرا ظهرت فى مصر لتعزيات الاقباط على صليبهم ، لكن هى كمان ظهرت فى بلاد أوربية كتير زى ايطاليا و البرازيل و بلاد تانية ما فيهاش أى إضطهاد للمسيحيين و هكذا .. إحنا ما نعرفش الصورة ديه اللى ظهرت فى السحاب على شكل إيد و بتفتح السما ، ليه و تحت أي ظروف ، لكن إيه الدافع اللى يمنع كده ؟؟؟؟؟*




> - ما سبب ظهور ايد الرب علي السحاب وما الدافع الي ذلك خصوصا انها تعد الظاهرة الاولي من نوعها دائما تظهر السيدة العذراء او القديسين في اي مكان من العالم اذا كيف تظهر ايد الرب في هذا المكان من العالم ولماذا لم يظهر كاملا
> 
> >>el 3adra leeha zohoorat keteera fe belad el 3alam we le7ad delwa'ty mane3rafsh leh heya zaharet we ta7t zeroof eah fe zehoorat ketera leeha..e7na 3arfeen en el 3adra zaharet fe masr le ta3zeyet el aqbat 3ala salebehom laken heya kaman zaharet fe belad orobeya keteera zay italia we brazil we belad tanya mafeehash ay etehad le masee7yeen we ha kaza ..e7na mane3rafsh el soora deya elly zaharet fe el sa7ab 3ala shakl eed we betefta7 el sama leh wala ta7t ay zeroof laken eah el dafe3 elly yemna3 keda??????!!!


​


> ​


​

قد أختلف مع الاخ الحبيب كوبتك فى أنه لا يعلم ما الحكمة من ظهور هذه اليد لذا يرفضه  .. إن كان هذا الظهور هو من الله .. أو إن كان هناك ظهور بالفعل .. فقد يكون هناك حكمة من الله .. و هدف معين لهذا الظهور لم يأتي وقته بعد .. أو أتى و لم نعرفه نحن .. 

فقد يكون هناك ظرف معين إستدعى هذا الظهور .. و لكننا لم نعرفه بعد .. المهم هو اننا لا نستطيع الجزم بصحة هذا الظهور من عدمه .. و يبقى اننا نسبح الله إن كان هذا الظهور حقيقي و منه .. 

أما قول الاخت Coptic_Princess فى أن هناك ظهورات كثيرة لأم النور والدة الإله و لانعرف سببها ولا تحت أي ظروف .. فهذا القول يفتقر إلى الدقة و البحث .. فهل أختى العزيزة بحثتى فى أسباب ظهور العذراء أم النور مريم ولم تجدى لها سبب ؟؟؟!!!! 

كل ظهورات العذراء أم النور مريم ( الحقيقية ) كان لها أسباب هامة و على قائمتها أسباب روحية .. و ساحاول أن أعمل بحث فى هذا الشأن عن أسباب ظهوراتها حول العالم 




و فى رد ها الثالث قالت : 


 *أنا معاك في دية و ان ممكن الشيطان يظهر لينا على شكل ملاك لو عاوز علشان*
*يضلنا  .. لكن يا كوبتك مان ايه الفكرة اللى عاوز يثبتها بالصورة *
*دية .. دية حتى الصورة بتسبح بمجد الرب .. هل الشيطان بيكون عاوز يثبت و يبين حاجة هو بيحاول بكل جبروته و قسوته انه يخبيها و يبعد الناس عنها *

*ارجوا ان حضرتك متزعلش من كلامي ولا يضايقك استاذى الحبيب .. انا تلميذتك *​


​​​


> الشياطين ممكن تعمل كدا واكثر من كدا >> ana ma3ak fe deya we en momken el
> أنا معاك في دية و ان ممكن الشيطان يظهر لينا على شكل ملاك لو عاوز علشان
> shytan yezehar leena 3ala shakl malak law 3awez 3alashan yedelan..laken ya Coptic man eah el fekra elly 3awez yesbeteha belsoora
> يضلنا  .. لكن يا كوبتك مان ايه الفكرة اللى عاوز يثبتها بالصورة
> ...


​


> argo en 7adretak matez3alsh men kalamy wala yeday2ak ostazy el 7abeb..ana telmeztak
> ارجوا ان حضرتك متزعلش من كلامي ولا يضايقك استاذى الحبيب .. انا تلميذتك ​
> 
> el rab yebarkak dayman :new5::new5::new5: ​


​​​​


و أنا هنا أوافقك تماماً فى كل ما قولتيه .. إن كانت هذه الصورة حقيقية و ليست من أعمال الفوتوشوب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك أختنا العزيزة 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

شكرا للاخ الحبيب REDEMPTION

علي الرد ومفيش خلاف في ردك هو اللي كنت ها اقوله يا استاذي :flowers:




> ana ma3ak fe deya we en momken el shytan yezehar leena 3ala shakl malak law 3awez 3alashan yedelan..laken ya Coptic man eah el fekra elly 3awez yesbeteha belsoora deya ..deya 7ata el soora betsabe7 be magd el rab..hal el shytan beykoon 3awez yesbet we yebayen 7aga howa bey7awel be kol gabarotoh we aswetoh enoh yekhabeeha we yeb3ed el nas 3anha



بالطبع انا معرفش الحكمة اللي يقصدها الشيطان بالظهور ده ؟ طيب تقدري تقوليلي ايه الحكمة من ظهور الشيطان كملاك نوراني ؟ كلها امور تخرج عن نطاق المنطق والعقل البشري لاننا لاندرك كل شئ محيط بنا هنا العديد من الاسرار والملفات المغلقة التي هي فوق الادراك البشري ولكني ما اعرفه جيدا ان الرب لم يظهر بهذا الشكل وليس هناك سابقة علي ذلك ان يظهر ويتم تصوير يديه قد تعد الاولي ولكنها غامضة للغاية بالنسبة الي ولا استطيع تقبلها

وبعدين انا مش فاهم يعني ايه الصورة بتسبح بمجد الرب ؟ ربنا ليس في حاجة الي تسبيح من عينة صورة ما

في النهاية انا عايز اوضحلك ليه انا متشدد للدرجة دي في موضوع الصورة لانك لو لاحظتي المسلمين عندهم معجزات عبارة عن صور فوتو شوب وبيعتبروهوا معجزات فظيعة ملهاش فا انا حل مش عاوز يوصل الموضوع بالمسيحين للدرجة دي ونتمسك بمعجزات واهية المسيحية اقوي وفي غني عن كل هذا وفي غني عن المعجزات ايضا عندما فرح الرسل اني الشياطين تخضع لهم با اسمه قال لهم لاتفرحوا اني الشياطين تخضع لكم ولكن افرحوا بالحري ان اسمائكم كتبت في سفر الحياة 





> argo en 7adretak matez3alsh men kalamy wala yeday2ak ostazy el 7abeb..ana telmeztak



انا اللي ارجوا انك مش تزعلي لو خرج كلام مني شديد او مش علي المستوي اللياقة والكياسة المطلوبة في الرد وانتي اللي استاذة مش انا صدقيني

وليا رجاء اخير انك تكتبي بالعربي لاني الطريقة دي بقراها بصعوبة :fun_oops:

سلام المسيح يكون معاكي


----------



## Coptic Princess (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: Re: رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> فليسمح لي الاخ الحبيب كوبتك .. و لتسمح لي أختي Coptic_Princess بهذه المداخلة ..
> ...


 
salam e l masee7 malek el salam ostazy el kebeer,

awalan 7abe ashkor 7adretak belm eroor we 3ala el rad el gameel we el mofeed..el rab yebarek 7ayatak oztazy daymannnnnnnn..ana a7eb at2asef la2enny ghelet ghalat keebeer..ana kan mafehoomy en el alah khala2 adam 3ala sortoh ka bashar we bardo ka kadasa we tahara..we bat2asef we as2al en el rab yer7am gahly we ilet ma3refty we yeghfer leya khataya..ana aseghar bekteer men 7ata anta2 be esmoh 3ala lesany... we a7en ashkorak 3ala el tawdee7 we el rab yebarek 7ayatak dayman we khed****k ostazy el kebeet 

thenyan lama olt en el set el 3adra zaharet fe amaken keteera  we e7na mabenkonsh 3arfeen heya zaharet leh ana kont a2sod 3amatane ka kol..fa a7ena beneshoof zehoorat el 3adra fe kol makan 7awl el 3alam we TAB3ANNNNNN BEYEB2A DAYMAN FEEH ASBAB WE ASBAB SHEDEEDA..laken elly asadtoh be kalamy ostazy enn el kol beyshoof mo3gezat el 3adra 3ala el net we el sowar we el videos we el mo3zam mabykonsh 3aref eah el sabab el asay lel zehoor...we elly byeshakek beykoon a3ama el nazar we el baseera..fa elly kan asdy en mosh 3alashan e7na mosh 3arfeen eah el zeroof aw eah el sabab lel zehoor aw law feeh ay shak en soora deya mosh ya reet ma ne2olsh 3ala toool enaha mosh 7a2ee2ya .. ana el soora deya gatly fe E-mail we olt asharekeha ma3 ekhwaty el a7eba2..we ana ma3 coptic here, el masee7eya fe GHENA 3AN EL PHOTO SHOP ELLY BEEY3MELOH EL MOSLEMEAN LA2EN ZEHOORAT EL MASEE7 WE EL 3ADRA WE EL EDEESEAN FE KOL MAKAN FA 7AGAT EL MOZAYAFA DEYA MOSH ME7TAGENHA 3ALASHAN MA3ANA EL ASLY..fa ana shakhseyan maftekersh enaha photoshop

we asefa gedan 3ala el etala ostazy el kebeer REDEMPTION ..el rab 
yebarek 7ayatak we khed****k dayman

salam el masee7 malek el salam ela kol awlad el salam​


----------



## peter_1991 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

الحكاية دي ليها تفاسير كتيرة أوي و منها ان ربنا بيئولنا 
انة معانا دايما و فكل ديئة شكرا يا كوبتك على الصورة دي​ 
:big35:​


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

الصورة جميلة جدا جدا والرب يسوع يكون معاك أمين


----------



## Coptic Princess (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



ميرا يوسف فؤاد قال:


> الصورة جميلة جدا جدا والرب يسوع يكون معاك أمين




سلام المسيح اختي الحبيبه

الرب يباركك و شكرا علي مرورك و علي الرد الجميل


----------



## maria123 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

صور رائعه جدا جدا 

صور رائعه جدا جدا :94::94::94::new5:


----------



## Coptic Princess (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



maria123 قال:


> صور رائعه جدا جدا
> 
> صور رائعه جدا جدا :94::94::94::new5:



*سلام الرب يسوع معكي اختي الحبيبه

شكرا علي مررورك وعلي الرد الجميل...الرب يبارك حياتك
:94::94::94:*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

ربنا يحميكم


----------



## املا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

يسلمو على الموضوع >>>> شف هالرد


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

شكرا يا كوبتك على الموضوع الجميل دة

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## بتول لرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*


----------



## ميمو القاهرى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

بصراحه انا قليل الايمان واقل من انى ادى رأى فى هذه الصور وانما اقول اننى خاطىء وارجو منكم صلواتكم لى اخوكم مجدى والرب يبارك حياتكم امين


----------



## أرزنا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

سلام المسيح:
أولا: شكرا على الموضوع
ثانيا: أنا أسأل: لماذا الظهورات؟ لماذا الأعاجيب؟ ما الهدف منها؟ ماذا يقصد الرب من خلالها؟ ماذا بعدها ؟ من المقصود بها؟ 
هذه ليست أسئلة ملحد؟؟؟؟ بل أسئلة مؤمن بيسوع المسيح.


----------



## محب للعذراء (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

سلام المسيح عليك شكرا على الصورة الرائعة الرب يبارك فيك :yaka:


----------



## العاشق الولهان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

يا باشا ده السحاب بيشكر وبيسبح بحمد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## maria123 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

فعلا صورة جميلة


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> أولا: شكرا على الموضوع
> ثانيا: أنا أسأل: لماذا الظهورات؟ لماذا الأعاجيب؟ ما الهدف منها؟ ماذا يقصد الرب من خلالها؟ ماذا بعدها ؟ من المقصود بها؟
> هذه ليست أسئلة ملحد؟؟؟؟ بل أسئلة مؤمن بيسوع المسيح.


 

*سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب*

*شكراعلي مرورك...الصراحه انا لما قريت ردك احترت كتير جدا لان فيه اجابات كتيره ولكن احترت ارد عليك بانهي اجابه..بس سؤال واحد  طارد افكاري..ازاي ماقدرتش تشوف او تحس بالتعزيه او الرساله الي بيحاول الرب وقديسيه يوصلها لنا خلال الظهورات والمعجزات???????*

*اجابات كل الاسئله ديه عندك انت وانت لوحدك بس..لان  لو معرفتش من نفسك..للاسف محدش هايقدر يعرفك*

*اصلي الي الرب انه يبارك حياتك وينير بصيرتك الي نوره ومجده علي الارض*​


----------



## أرزنا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

سلام المسيح



Coptic_Princess قال:


> *سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب*​
> 
> *شكراعلي مرورك...الصراحه انا لما قريت ردك احترت كتير جدا لان فيه اجابات كتيره ولكن احترت ارد عليك بانهي اجابه..بس سؤال واحد طارد افكاري..ازاي ماقدرتش تشوف او تحس بالتعزيه او الرساله الي بيحاول الرب وقديسيه يوصلها لنا خلال الظهورات والمعجزات???????*​
> *اجابات كل الاسئله ديه عندك انت وانت لوحدك بس..لان لو معرفتش من نفسك..للاسف محدش هايقدر يعرفك*​
> ...


 

سلام لك اخي الحبيب:
 ما تزعلش من ردّي ومن طرح الأسئلة وما تفتكريش انو موضوعك ما عجبنيش ، بالعكس موضوعك رائع وأنا طرحت الأسئلة وهي بصلب الموضوع ؟؟؟:99:
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## king (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*امين هو اللة بس مفيششششششششششش اى صوررر فى الموضوع*


----------



## maiada (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

يا ريت تفوت الصورة كمان مرة
الرب يباركك


----------



## أين الحقيقة (30 أبريل 2008)

حلوة كتير


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

اشكرك على هذا المجهود اكثر من رائع وعاااااااااشت الايادي الجميلة 

اخوكم من العراق 
رامــي الــــبغدادي


----------



## challenger (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

*it's good  news

but why أنت كاتب in الإنكليزي ؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## febe (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

ما فتحت يمي ما اعرف شنو السبب


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 مايو 2008)

*Re: رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*



challenger قال:


> *it's good news*​
> 
> 
> *but why أنت كاتب in الإنكليزي ؟؟؟؟ *​




*سلام المسيح استاذي الرب يبارك حياتك*

*لا انا نقلت المعجزه بالصوره بالكلام كما رأيتها *


*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

كوبتك الصوره مبقتش ظاهرة دلوقتى
ياريت تحطيها تانى

معلش هنتعبك


----------



## اميره الحياه (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: معجزه ظهور ايد الرب في السحاب*

ربتا يبارك  يقدسك امين


----------

